# How do the metal clips in Kindle cover work?



## Anne Bradshaw (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm sure this is a "duh" question, but I've just got my Kindle and the leather cover (very nice) but can't see how it fits into/between/even-next-to the 2 little metal clips in the center spine!? Please help! It's driving me crazy.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

You have to insert the curved clip (bottom one?) into the hole in the kindle first, then the top clip goes in. I think there is a demo online somewhere - maybe m-edge website?


----------



## Anne Bradshaw (Jul 22, 2010)

Yep, it was a "duh" moment   Thanks, Tam. So easy when you know how!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Never worry about asking a question here, we love to help!


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

Horribly, from what I've heard. There has been story after story about how those stupid hinge systems cracked people's Kindles. The reviews on Amazon are full of complaints. I personally won't go near cases that use them.


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Horribly, from what I've heard. There has been story after story about how those stupid hinge systems cracked people's Kindles. The reviews on Amazon are full of complaints. I personally won't go near cases that use them.


It seems that "Hinges Crack Kindles" has become a full-fledged urban legend. (Can't kill it with a stick, as the saying goes.)

Hinges don't crack Kindles, people do. Hinges work just great and don't hurt the Kindle at all IF -- that is, IF -- the cover is used properly. End of story.

Anyone who wants to avoid them can do so without hardship since there are plenty of other covers to choose from. I wouldn't discourage anyone from buying a cover with hinges. The only proviso is that a person must be willing to spend 10 seconds learning how hinges work, as Goldenyears has done today.

So, Goldenyears, enjoy your new Kindle and new cover. And happy reading!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

True, LibbyD, I had the newer Amazon cover with hinges and really liked it - now I have the Cole Haan cover with hinges and love it.  Yes, if I force it open while holding it "backwards" it puts too much stress on the hinges & cover and it would probably crack my Kindle's case, but the new Amazon cover's design makes that highly unlikely.  And I pay attention when I'm opening the Cole Haan (and there is a label on the front as well) so it hasn't been an issue.

Then again, I didn't mind putting velcro on my K1 for the Oberon cover either - I'm just a total heathen!


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

I had the Amazon hinged cover for my K2i for almost a year- only gave it up because I bought my husband a K2i and since I work at home, he was the one who really needed the extra protection of a case (and I just got a Noreve case so we each had one).  I never had a problem with my case- in fact, I LOVED the sense of security that it gave me, knowing that my K2i was secured and NOT falling out... Granted, I had heard about people having issues, so I made sure that I always opened it "frontways"- which was easy to do- made sure the logo was on the front, and then I knew I could open it without undue stress...  I never felt the need to add straps or velcro or tape...
If I hadn't purchased a second Kindle or fallen in love with the Noreve leather, I would still be using that case without worry- I really liked it as a great, easy to use, simple case for my Kindle- not saying that some people have NOT had problems, but I never experienced them, and felt like it was a good, secure case,


----------



## Heather J. (Jun 27, 2010)

Hope you have better luck with yours then I have had with mine.  I love my kindle but it will not stay in the case i bought.  I tired my friends case and it works fine.  Guess mine case is screwed up.


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

HeatherJ -- Can you return your case and get a replacement?

I've personally had no problems at all with the Amazon hinged cover, and my K2 has lived in it 24/7 since February 2009.  I do use basic commonsense though -- I don't open the cover backwards or allow the Kindle to hang from the hinges.  I wouldn't consider a case w/o hinges.


----------



## ktface17 (Jul 12, 2010)

I have this case too (though I don't use it anymore).  I had no problems with it while using it though.  I was mindful of which way I was opening it.    I was more worried about other people in my house being curious and opening it the wrong way.  I ended up getting an Oberon b/c I wanted too!   LOVE it!  May still use the amazon from time to time but I found myself removing my K from the amazon a lot and just reading it "naked".


----------



## jaylynn (Feb 2, 2009)

YES!  The hinge issue IS an urban legend that's become a mountain made from a mole hill of human errors.


----------

